# honda eu2000i generator doesn't start



## kkemp (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello I have a honda eu2000i generator to work on . The owner said it sat outside in the rain 1 night and it didn't start the next morning and it had spark until he sprayed berryman carb cleaner in it . Now it has no spark at all . Has new plug in it and has been dried completely . Thanks


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Probably has something in the kill switch/on off switch. A little sand could have gotten in there when it was sprayed with the cleaner.
I'm not sure if you are saying the spark plug is completely dry or the unit.
I would pull the black plastic control off the switch and see if you can get some electric parts cleaner in there on it.
Check all the wiring to make sure everything is plugged in good, maybe he bumped something spraying in there.
The other thing is check the oil as there is a low oil switch.
You can do all the basic diagnostics on it and check the switch, it's usually simple on these. If it's not a quick fix it will be frustrating and take a good bit of time.
Keep us posted.
If it's to much to type it all out just shoot me a PM and we can exchange #'s.
Brett
Also while I'm at it, welcome to AS since I haven't seen you around .
I've messed around with one or two if these units.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks . I meant the unit is dried out . I put a new plug in it . I had one a few months ago that every wire had to be traced to find where it was grounding out at . :-(


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 1, 2016)

When yhey are easy they are easy, when the are not, .
Let me know how it goes.
I normally just clean carbs on the and thats it, gotta love a honda.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

Well I have it running now I sprayed the inside of the switch and also changed the oil . The owner had put 15 w 40 oil in it would that cause some kind of problem in the oil sensor and not let it start ? Thanks .


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Probably not.
I'm guessing the switch was all that was ever wrong.
The rain splashing up sand into it is a bad deal. Those units will run in wet conditions and not miss a beat, but add sand and the switch will give you fits.
Glad you got it up and running, way to stick with it .
Also thanks for reporting back as now other can see what you did to resolve the problem if they have a similar issue.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok thanks for your help ..


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Glad I could give back .


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

Well another problem with it. I went to start it tonight and got nothing . It has gas too the plug. How could the switch have any thing to do with spark being I don't see any wires running from it all I see is a gas line coming in and going out ?


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok I'm stupid just found the kill switch


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

All's well, that ends well LOL.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

Well still have a problem it started but sputtered around for 5 min and stopped


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Is the choke in the right position. 
Gas cap vent opened.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes and yes


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Spark?
Did you do anything with the carb.
I would open the bowl drain and make sure it has fuel at the carb.
Also does this unit have a lot of hrs and approximately how old is it.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

It has spark but it seems intermittent. It will fire one time then go at least 15 pulls before it fires again . He thinks it's about 6 yrs old . I would guess looking at it that it would have between 5 and 6 thousand hours on it .


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

My Internet is acting up right now, sorry if my replies are taking forever. 
What are you using to check the spark.
5-6 thousands hrs around this part of the country usually means that they are using it on a truck for power running it 4 nights a week. At that level of hrs you need to also check the spark arrester by removing the muffler(this has nothing to do with the current problem but it will have a lot to do with how it is running). 
Also pull the plug and make sure it is the correct plug.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok. It has a ngk cr5hsb plug in it. I am using a in line spark tester . It's showing a little bit weak I think .


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I would start at the connection in the spark plug boot and then check the coil for spark.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 7, 2016)

Well it's fixed now the carb was a little dirty and the inside of the engine had a lot of carbon in it . What would be the cause of that ?


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Probably  normal.
If it has a lot of hrs remove the muffler and check/clean the spark arrestor screen. 
I use a mini torch and heat them til they glow red after removing the larger stuff.
Glad it's running "again", hopefully tgis time it sticks .


----------



## kkemp (Sep 7, 2016)

Me too. What about gunky stuff on the valves is there any way to clean the inside without disassembling the engine ?


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 7, 2016)

How can you see gunky stuff on the valves. If you can see it clean it off!

When I believe there are large amounts of deposits i will use additives to help remove them, but I don't want them to break loose to fast.
I will use small amounts of sea foam or chevron techron. Also use premium fuel with good additives, not sure which that is in your area. If it will be sitting (generators usually do, but not sure since you said it's high hrs) I would run only ethanol free fuel in it. There is a smart phone app called pure gas that shows where it's available in your area. It can normally be found at all marinas and airports but watch the octane as the high octane is not the best for this application. 

If it is a relatively clean engine and it had carb deposits/fuel that was bad that's another story. I run the fuel tank down low and add about a 1/4 can of seafoam. I leave engine running and once you start to smell the seafoam burning let it run for a couple more minutes then shut it off. Wait about half hr then start it up and run it til it is gone. Refuel then start the engine and let it run til there is no smell, then another 10 minutes.
Seafoam will swell some parts and should not be left in the fuel system mixed as I am suggesting.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 8, 2016)

I actually meant I could see it through the spark plug hole . But I used some seafoam but just didn't use quite that much


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 8, 2016)

I see .
It's normal to see some especially on an engine that has a lot of hrs. I would tell them to be sure to use a good fuel with additives in it and I would not worry about it. Those motors are a lot of work to get out and torn down. I would tell the customer (if asked) that it is not worth it. When one has a lot of hrs on it they have already gotten their money's worth. Time to sell it for parts and buy a new one vs the added expense of paying you/me to repair it(which that isn't a repair but more preventative maintenance), it's not a good deal for the customer. Besides it's still running well now and probably will be for yrs to come.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 8, 2016)

kkemp said:


> Well it's fixed now the carb was a little dirty and the inside of the engine had a lot of carbon in it . What would be the cause of that ?


Check your inbox - sent repair manual.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 8, 2016)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox - sent repair manual.


Your the man Ray.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 8, 2016)

Ok. Thanks for the manual . I've been working on my own engine for a few yrs now and starting to do it for others some now. .still have a lot to learn as you can see . Thanks for all the help I appreciate it ..


----------

